# CFB North Bay - Reporting in after hours??



## easyco_chic (11 Mar 2006)

Does anyone know where to report in after hours?  There's nothing on the 22 wing website.  On another note, has anyone else done PAT platoon there?

as usual, thank for the info.


----------



## Zoomie (12 Mar 2006)

Usually keys and ration cards are left with the Commissionaire at the front gate or the MP shack.  I would suggest trying there first - they could always issue you transient quarters until the next business day.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (16 Mar 2006)

If you arrive after-hours the, the keys will be left with the Military Police office. There is no Commissionaire's hut in North Bay.


----------

